# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Поезд Дели-Калькутта + жилье в Майапуре

## andre

Харе Кришна!
Купили билеты Москва-Дели на конец февраля, дальше в Майапур на поезде Дели-Калькутта. Дальше на джипе.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, знатоки, по билету, купленному на Cleartrip (на скриншоте - пробная покупка, оплата по российской мастеркард прошла успешно) и распечатанному, можно просто сесть в поезд и поехать, показав его и паспорт кондуктору? Не нужно ли в кассе предъявлять документы и получать распечатанные билеты? Нас поедет 2 семьи, 3 человека одна и 4 человека другая, всего 7 (2 детей). Хотим все приобрести заранее, электронно. Аккаунт на Cleartrip помог создать преданный из Майапура, прислал код из смс.
Второй вопрос: какие есть варианты жилья в Майапуре? На начало декабря свободных мест на Гаурапурниму нет, найти сложно. Можно ли селиться в гест-хаузах за пределами ИСККОН в обе стороны по дороге Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Марг от входа в Храм? В сторону переправы на Навадвипу и в сторону Йогапитха. В смысле реально ли найти жилье с горячей водой и нормальными условиями по приезду, в течение 1 дня? Нам нужно 2 номера или 2 квартиры, бюджет 800-1200 руп./сутки. В Майапуре планируем быть в течение 2 недель.
Нам потом еще также надо ехать на поезде Калькутта-Матхура, хотим также через интернет купить билеты на поезд АС3, во Вриндаване еще 2 недели хотим пробыть.
С группой ехать не получается по срокам, по работе не получается вырваться в нужные для группы сроки.
Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Caturmurti das

С билетами на поезд, просто садитесь в свой вагон. Рядом со входом, обычно наклеиваются списки пассажиров. В кассу, на месте обращаться не надо. Хотя всякое в Индии бывает, кондуктор может намудрить, твёрдо стойте на своём, но это скорее исключение.
На счёт жилья, чем раньше приедете до начала фестиваля, тем больше шансов найти подходящий вариант. Цены перед Гаура-пурнимой взлетают до небес. Обязательно уточните свои даты когда будете заселяться, некоторые отели просят покинуть номер за три дня до Гаура-пурнимы т.к. у них уже всё было забронировано. 
Поезда из Калькутты в Дели идут через Bardhaman, который ближе к Маяпуру, преданные обычно берут билет от него и до Tundla(раньше чем Дели, ближе к Вриндавану). Рассмотрите также вариант самолётов. Внутренние перелёты, могут быть не намного дороже АС2 поезда. 
Не знаю как сейчас, но раньше Toofan Express, который ходит до Матхуры, пользовался дурной славой из-за постоянных опозданий.

----------


## Вова25

Харе Кришна. Помогите пожалуйста забронировать билет на поезд Дели-Калькутта. Всю голову уже сломали. Ничего не получается. Или не обязательно их бронировать и оплачивать заранее?

----------


## andre

Пишите в лс. Помогу.

----------

